# Three Plug Instrument Cluster



## dpelbers (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,

I have a 1993 Nissan Sentra XE with an electronic speedometer instrument cluster. I would like to install an instrument cluster that is equipped with a tachometer. My current instrument cluster (w/o tach) has four plugs. I recently acquired an instrument cluster with electronic speedometer and tach, but it has only three plugs. 

Is there any way that I can use this three plug instrument cluster w/ tach in my Sentra with four plugs on the harness? Has anyone had experience with this sort of modification or cluster swap?

What Nissan Sentra models/years use the four plug instrument clusters with tach (w/electronic speedometer)?

What Nissan Sentra models/years use the three plug instrument clusters with tach (w/electronic speedometer)?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You've got the wrong cluster. '91-'92 B13's had cable driven speedos and only had 3 harnesses, '93-'94 B13's have electronic speedos like you mentioned and have 4 harnesses. So you need to get a different cluster first. Then once you've done that, you need to rewire the harnesses in your car so that the tach cluster will work properly. Once you've got the right cluster then read the write-up I did on how to rewire the harnesses.

I wasted 3 perfectly good days doing this write-up that nobody ever uses, so please, make me feel better by using it:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/b13cluster/

I guess a few people have used it, and successfully might I add. If you run into any problems e-mail or pm me and I can help you out. Oh and as an amendment to that write-up, the L/B (blue with a black stripe) wire that you need to operate the tach, it's located in a harness called F17, which is plugged into M36, shown in this picture:










It's a 16 wire connector and the L/B wire is located on one of the end terminals.


----------



## dpelbers (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the very informative post, toolapcfan. That is an amazing write-up! The Instrument Panel with three connectors, that I obtained, definitely has an electronic speedometer (not cable driven). We did see one in a junk yard that looked identical and had a tach, but was cable driven as you had suggested. Any idea where I can find a Four plug Electronic unit that I can install in my 93' Sentra XE with your modifications? For example which car models should I look for in a junk yard?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Well I can tell you this much, all '93-'94 Sentra clusters had electronic speedos that had 4 harnesses, regardless what trim level they were. Although an SE-R cluster will work in your car, the redline will be incorrect and your ECU imposed speed limiter will kick in long before you get anywhere near the 150 mph mark on the speedo. I think Limited Edition, SE and GXE trims had tachs. To put it bluntly, tach equipped B13's are a rarity and you likely won't find one in a junkyard. Try to find someone selling one on the net you'll have better luck I suspect. I'm sure there's someone parting out an SE-R or two over at www.sr20forums.com who'll sell you a cluster cheap. You know, because B13 SE-R's aren't hard enough to find anyway, so we've got helpful guys that gladly gut them or buy cheap ones and part them out, get those POS's off the road.


----------

